# Welcher Hoster? Strato, 1&1, Jimdo oder...



## Healor (14. August 2011)

Hallo,

seit einigen Tagen teste ich bereits die kostenlose Version von Jimdo. Da ich mich mit Webseitenerstellung noch nicht wirklich auseinandergesetzt habe, kommt mir so ein Baukastensystem ganz gelegen.

Jimdo finde ich bis jetzt ganz gut. Es ist relativ flexibel was die Gestaltung angeht und es ist relativ einfach. Für eine .de Domain und weitere Zusatzfunktionen müsste ich dann jedoch 5€ monatlich zahlen, was jetzt nicht das problem wäre.

Strato bietet ein änliches Baukastensystem an, dort finde ich die Layouts aber nicht so gut und man ist da relativ gebunden was die Styles angeht. Dafür wären die ersten 6 Monate kostenlos (Aktion bis 31.08) und danach würde es 3,90€ kosten.

Bei 1&1 hatte ich bis jetzt nicht die Möglichkeit es zu testen. Von den Tests und Erfahrungsberichten, die ich bis jetzt gelesen habe siehts ganz gut aus. Dort kostet der Monat 4,99€.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den oben genannten Anbietern gemacht? Oder gibt es vielleicht noch andere Alternativen? Bin mir jetzt nicht so sicher welches Pakte ich nehmen soll. Jimdo bietet gutes Handling und viel Flexibilität, Strato wäre günstiger und 1&1 soll angeblich gleich auf mit Jimdo sein.


----------



## skyline930 (14. August 2011)

Hi,
bevor du 5 Euro monatlich für nen Baukasten zahlst, besorg dir nen Webspace. Ich hab meinen bei hetzner, diesen hier.

Je nach dem was du letztendlich erreichen willst, kannst du ein CMS installieren, und hast letztendlich auch ein Baukastensystem, welches nur minimal komplexer ist. z.b WordPress, etc etc etc.

Eine CMS-basierende Website zu erstellen ist nicht schwer.


----------



## Healor (14. August 2011)

Über WorldPress und Joomla habe ich schon mal was gelesen. Habe das so verstanden, man holt sich einen Hoster, WordPress und verbindet sozusagen WordPress mit dem Hoster und kann dann mit dem Programm die Seite bearbeiten.

So bräuchte ich das. Ohne viel drum rum und ohne mich vorher ewigst einlesen zu müssen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. August 2011)

Du verstehst da etwas falsch.

Ein Hoster bieter dir Webspace, Datenbank und Domain.

Auf den Webspace kopierst du via FTP dann die WordPress oder Joomla-Dateien.

Anschließend startes du den "Installer" von WordPress oder Joomla via Browser. Z.b. www.x.y/wordpress/install.php (oder so ähnlich)

Dieser geht dann mit dir Schrittweise die Installation von WordPress durch.

Wenn der Installer fertig ist, kannst du dann Blog-Einträge erstellen.


----------



## floppydrive (15. August 2011)

Strato ist wohl das beste deine Wahl, obwohl all-inkl wohl der beste Anbieter im bereich Webspace ist.


----------



## Healor (15. August 2011)

Jetzt bin ich auf Artisteer gestoßen. Sehr nettes Programm. Werde mich mit der Trial noch einige Zeit beschäftigen und danach dann entscheiden was für mich am optimalsten ist. Sieht bis jetzt aber ganz gut aus.


----------



## Tikume (21. August 2011)

Bei der 1&1 Do-It-Yourself-Homepage hast Du übrigens 30 Tage Testzeit. In dem Zeitraum kannst Du das problemlos stornieren.

Baukastensysteme haben halt den Vorteil dass auch Unbedarfte eine ansprechende Seite erstellen können. 

Je mehr Du selbst machen kannst, desto unabhängiger bist Du aber.


----------



## Renox1 (2. April 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Bei der 1&1 Do-It-Yourself-Homepage hast Du übrigens 30 Tage Testzeit. In dem Zeitraum kannst Du das problemlos stornieren.
> 
> Baukastensysteme haben halt den Vorteil dass auch Unbedarfte eine ansprechende Seite erstellen können.
> 
> Je mehr Du selbst machen kannst, desto unabhängiger bist Du aber.



Ganz genau. Hier ist auch ein passendes Tutorial dazu, wie man Wordpress installiert. Natürlich habe ich dieses Video ganz zufällig auf Youtube gefunden


----------



## Tikume (10. Mai 2012)

Oder gleich zu Ludger Winter:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jUXEJf3Ho18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Mai 2012)

Und wenn man keine Webseite von Ihm will, kann man sich auch Fliesen legen lassen, oder Innenausbau... alles ab 18&#8364;

PS: Ich ware gerade mal auf seiner Webseite (http://www.Ludger-Winter.de).. Also so eine Seite möchte ich nicht haben. Und wenn man die 15&#8364;/Monat nicht mehr zahlt, ist die Webseite auf einmal offline


----------



## xdave78 (21. Mai 2012)

Hahaha...die Seite ist j amal geil. Ist das echt oder Fake? Erinnert mich an die 90er wo man noch alles mit animated GIFs vollgepappt hat. FURCHTBAR!

Zum Thema: Hol Dir echt erstmal einen Webspace. Wenn Du echt nur bissl rumspielen willst würde auch erstmal son kostenloser Kram von square7 oder so gehen bis du den Dreh raus hast. Aber für eine "echte" Seite würd ich sowas NIEMALS nehmen. Wirklich nur zum üben und gucken. Im Prizip ist es so:

- Webspace holen - stell Di reinfach vor das ist die "Festplatte" wo die WSebsite Dateien draufkommen
- sollte haben: php5 support, mind 1x MySQL Datenbank, CGI Scripte Support wäre gut

das MySQL ist eine Datenbank. 

Nun brauchst Du ein sog. CMS - nimm erstmal was einfaches womit du schnell gute Ergebnisse bekommst - zB e107.

Mit einem FTP Client (nimm Filezilla) kannst Du die Daten auf deinen Webspace laden...also das CMS dorthin "kopieren". 
In der MySQL DB werden dann bei der Installation Tabellen angelegt...zB "User" wo drin die daten der User stehen (Name, Login, PWD, EMAIL....usw). Wie die Insatllation geht bzw worauf man achten muss ist meist auf den entspr Seiten genau beschrieben.
Ich würd sagen schaus Dir an...es ist eigentlich total easy. 

MfG Dave


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. August 2012)

ich werf ma einfach noch http://www.111mb.de als werbefreien gratishoster, ohne trafficlimit in den thread


----------



## Mirzet (15. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

nach den langen Jahren hast du sicherlich deine Antwort bekommen, aber da will ich gerne meine Auch teilen. Also solche Anbieter sind sehr gut, aber wenn du weniger Geld ausgeben willst, würde ich dir mehr empfehlen eine Seite durch WordPress zu erstellen ( mehrere Anleitungen bekommst du auf _Google_ und _YouTube_ ) und das rechtliche Geld in online Marketing zu setzen.
 
Auf *entfernter Schmarotzerlink* kannst du mehr über online Marketing erfahren und wie man mit einer guten *Suchmaschinenoptimierung* und Keyword Dichte mehr Besucher bekommen kann.

Viel Glück mit dem Projekt und liebe Grüße


----------



## Tikume (16. Januar 2019)

Online Marketing in Form von Foren Posts?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Januar 2019)

Richtig sneaky.


----------

